# does anyone know how to prepare banana yucca fruits?



## rainbowmoon (Apr 8, 2007)

we have a ton surrounding us. so, I would love to find a use for the fruits. everything I have read is dating back to people who lived in this area 100 or more years ago though or indigenous peoples. the herbalists I have studied with say the fruit is bland. I think they are not picking it at the right time though. I can't find much info or anyone who has actually been sucessful preparing and eating it!

anyone know anything about banana yucca?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

Do you mean plantains? They look like bananas on steroids.

If that's what you mean then get some nice oil-we like peanut- and warm it up. Slice the plantains into circles and fry them up. Blot the grease and enjoy!


----------



## rainbowmoon (Apr 8, 2007)

well they sort of look like plantains
http://www.scienceviews.com/photo/library/SIA0989.html


----------

